# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  PhD Hellas Team 2010-2011

## NASSER

Η εταιρεία PhD Hellas Team, μια από τις πιο πρωτοποριακές εταιρείας στην Ελλάδα, καθώς επίσης είναι χορηγός στις περισσότερες διοργανώσεις bodybuilding, όπως και χορηγός του φορουμ  :bodybuilding.gr: παρουσιάζει για τη χρονιά 2010-2011 την ομάδα αθλητών που θα την εκπροσωπεί και η εταιρεία με την σειρά της θα τους υποστηρίζει στις αγωνιστικές προετοιμασίες τους.

Πρώτος αθλητής της εταιρεία ο IFBB Pro Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης ! Τον Μανώλη η εταιρεία προσπαθεί να τον στηρίξει με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο στις προσπάθειες του στις μεγαλύτερες επαγγελματικές διοργανώσεις του αθλήματος!
Έπειτα έχουμε άλλους έξι αθλητές και αθλήτριες που επέλεξε και είναι κυρίως γνωστοί στο χώρο του αθλήματος. Η ομάδα θα ολοκληρωθεί αρχές του Οκτώβρη που ευελπιστούμε να έχουμε ενημέρωση για τα σχεδία της εταιρείας για το 2011, καθώς προετοιμάζει το 1ο Επαγγελματικό αγώνα στη Θεσσαλονίκη την άνοιξη του 2011.










    Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από την πρώτη φωτογράφηση της ομάδας!

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ σε ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση,ωραια η φωτογραφηση!
Καραμανλακης η "ναυαρχίδα" του team,Τσιρνιοβίτης,Κιαχόπουλος,Καλιακουδα,Μουτοπουλου,Γρηγοριαδης και ενας αθλητης που μου διαφευγει το ονομα του,σόρρυ.
Καλο θα ηταν να μας κανεις μια μικρη παρουσιαση όλων των αθλητων για να τους γνωρισει το φόρουμ.Καλη επιτυχια στην ομαδα,πολυ καλοι αθλητες... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Νασσερ σε ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση,ωραια η φωτογραφηση!
> Καραμανλακης η "ναυαρχίδα" του team,Τσιρνιοβίτης,Κιαχόπουλος,Καλιακουδα,Μουτοπουλου,Γρηγοριαδης και ενας αθλητης που μου διαφευγει το ονομα του,σόρρυ.
> Καλο θα ηταν να μας κανεις μια μικρη παρουσιαση όλων των αθλητων για να τους γνωρισει το φόρουμ.Καλη επιτυχια στην ομαδα,πολυ καλοι αθλητες...


 
Αυτος που σου διαφευγει ειναι ο Στελιος Κουτρης, πρωταθλητης της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 2008 αν και ο Στελιος ειναι παλιος αθλητης και ειχε κανει αποχή καποια χρονια.







Θα παρουσιασω μετα και τους υπολοιπους. 
Να αρχισω απο τον Μανωλη?  :01. lol:  Οποιος δεν ξερει για τον Μανωλη ξεκινάει απο εδω 
Καραμανλακης Μανωλης !!! 

ΟΙ αθλητές στη φωτογράφιση ειναι εκτός προετοιμασίας και η φωτογράφιση έγινε τέλη Ιουλίου.

----------


## flexakis

Μπραβο στην  PhD Hellas,μια απο τις λιγες εταιριες που στηριζουν τους αθλητες μας και μαζι και το ελληνικο Β.Βuilding.
Aναμενουμε ως τον Οκτωβριο για να δουμε και αλλους μεγαλους αθλητες στο ποιο καλα πλαισιομενο Τeam,και μεχρι τον πολλα υποσχομενο επομενο αγωνα μεσα στο 2011.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Μπραβο στην  PhD Hellas,μια απο τις λιγες εταιριες που στηριζουν τους αθλητες μας και μαζι και το ελληνικο Β.Βuilding.
> Aναμενουμε ως τον Οκτωβριο για να δουμε και αλλους μεγαλους αθλητες στο ποιο καλα πλαισιομενο Τeam,και μεχρι τον πολλα υποσχομενο επομενο αγωνα μεσα στο 2011.


+1 :03. Thumb up: 
Όντως,μία από τις ελάχιστες ΟΜΑΔΕΣ που κάνουν σοβαρά βήματα ανάδειξης του ΒΒ στη χώρα μας!Ας αποτελέσουν παραδείγματα πρός μίμηση!Καλή επιτυχία στη διοργάνωση που προετοιμάζουν για το 2011!Συνεχίστε έτσι!

----------


## Μαρία

> +1
> Όντως,μία από τις ελάχιστες ΟΜΑΔΕΣ που κάνουν σοβαρά βήματα ανάδειξης του ΒΒ στη χώρα μας!Ας αποτελέσουν παραδείγματα πρός μίμηση!Καλή επιτυχία στη διοργάνωση που προετοιμάζουν για το 2011!Συνεχίστε έτσι!



Έτσι ακριβώς!! Ίσως η μόνη οργανωμένη ομάδα που ήδη έχει 
δείξει μέχρι τώρα πως ενδιαφέρεται να αναδειχτεί το άθλημα στην Ελλάδα!!
Σίγουρα η συνέχεια θα είναι ακόμα πιο δυναμική!!

  Καλή επιτυχία στα μελλοντικά σχέδια της ομάδας και των αθλητών της!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Παρουσιαζω τους αθλητες της ομαδας!
Ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης ειναι ο αθλητης που εκπροσωπει την εταιρεια επισημα στο εξωτερικο σε καθε επισημη παρουσιαση.

----------


## NASSER

O γυναικες αθλητριες της ομαδας!

Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου. Αθλήτρια body fitness




Mίνα Καλιακούδα. Αθλήτρια fitness

----------


## Muscleboss

Nasser σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση και την παρουσίαση των αθλητών! Αναμένουμε νέα από την PhD team!  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ!

Πασχάλης Τσιορνοβίτης 



Στέλιος Κουτρής




Δημήτρης Γρηγοριάδης 




Κώστας Κιαχόπουλος

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση και την παρουσίαση των αθλητών! Αναμένουμε νέα από την PhD team! 
> 
> ΜΒ


 
Πάνο η αλήθεια είναι πως η PhD Hellas team προσπαθεί να συμβάλει όσο γίνεται περισσότερο στο να ανέβει το ελληνικό bodybuilding και αυτό θα φάνει πολύ σύντομα!
Η ομάδα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθεί... περισσότερα όμως όταν έρθει η σωστή στιγμή!  :01. Smile: 

Θα παρουσιάσω και άλλες φωτογραφίες από την τελευταία φωτογράφιση, γιατί πραγματικά αξίζουν να διακοσμούν το φόρουμ.

----------


## Niiick

Toν δημητρη γρηγοριαδη τον ειχα δει σε καποιους αγωνες, φοβερο σωμα.

----------


## NASSER

> Toν δημητρη γρηγοριαδη τον ειχα δει σε καποιους αγωνες, φοβερο σωμα.


Ειναι νεος, εχει καλες προδιαγραφες και αμα συνεχισει θα μας εντυπωσιασει περισσοτερο!

Φωτοφραφίες ομάδας:

----------


## Georges

H Μίνα είναι θεά  :02. Shock:

----------


## thanasis reaction

> H Μίνα είναι θεά


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  φοβερη!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

> H Μίνα είναι θεά





> φοβερη!!!!!!


Μαλιστα... μια φωτο ακομα για σας...

----------


## crow

Μα με τόσο ωραίους αθλητές μονο ωραιες μπορούν να ειναι οι φωτογραφίες!!!!
Μπραβο στα παιδια κ στην PhD βέβαια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Εγω επειδη τους ξερω ολους προσωπικά τους εύχομαι ολοψυχα ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Και αλλες φωτο...






Εδω ο Δημητρης Παπαντωνης με τον Κωστα Κιαχοπουλο

----------


## NASSER

Mινα Καλιακουδα....    :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

 :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Οπως και να το κανουμε, οι αθλητες και αθλητριες της PhD Hellas Team  δεν περνανε απαρατηρητοι!!

----------


## tokaref45

> Οπως και να το κανουμε, οι αθλητες και αθλητριες της PhD Hellas Team  δεν περνανε απαρατηρητοι!!


πολλοι καλεσ φοτο !!!!ειμουν στην θεσσαλονικη στους αγωνεσ και ειδα τους περισοτερουσ και εινε αποτι βλεπω σε πολυ καλη φορμα!!!..ομως αποτι θυμαμαι και η nantia δεν ηταν στην ομαδα οπως και ο μινιδης?το λεω γιατι απο τιν ναντια εχω παρει και αυτογραφο ,καθωσ ειπα ειμαι θαυμαστης  της!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Κώστας Κιαχόπουλος,ένας αθλητής με πολύ ωραίο σχήμα σώματος,ο οποίος έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση στη σκηνή παρ'όλο που ήταν ο πρώτος του αγώνας.Αυτό δείχνει ότι έκανε πολύ σωστή και οργανωμένη προετοιμασία και δικαίωσε τον προπονητή του,τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη!Επίσης,ο Κώστας είναι και ένας άνθρωπος ευγενικός και καλοπροαίρετος!Είναι από τα καλά παιδιά του χώρου και θέλω να του ευχηθώ ακόμη μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες στο μέλλον!Τέλος,προπονείται στο γυμναστήριο που διατηρεί στο Λαύριο.Καλή συνέχεια Κώστα! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι και ο πατερας του Κιαχόπουλου ήταν αγωνιστικος αθλητης ή τον μπερδευω;

----------


## a.minidis

> πολλοι καλεσ φοτο !!!!ειμουν στην θεσσαλονικη στους αγωνεσ και ειδα τους περισοτερουσ και εινε αποτι βλεπω σε πολυ καλη φορμα!!!..ομως αποτι θυμαμαι και η nantia δεν ηταν στην ομαδα οπως και ο μινιδης?το λεω γιατι απο τιν ναντια εχω παρει και αυτογραφο ,καθωσ ειπα ειμαι θαυμαστης  της!!


*Μαλλον σε αυτο το ερωτημα φιλε μου,θα πρεπει   να   παρω   θεση εγω   καθως   ειμουν    η αιτια  στο να μπει η      nantiacrow    στο team   της PHD  μετα απο δικη μου παροτρυνση  ,δημιουργωντας    ομως     προβλημα     καθως  ειχε ειδη ενα συμβολαιο στο εξωτερικο    που    την   δεσμευβη    και στην ευρωπη,και ετσι ενεργοποιηθηκε* *η ποινικη   ρητρα   που υπηρχε* :01. Sad: ...*και μεσα    σε ολα τα αλλα  ειχε   ειδη   δημιουργηση   αυτο που     σκεφτοταν    πολλη καιρο,   στο να κανει ενα δικο της    team    συμφωνα   με τα προτυπα στα οποια ειχε σπουδασει και μελετησει στην Αμερικη !! ..   Οσο για μενα οντως ημουν στο δυναμικο της phd και η διαμονη  εκει* *, μου    εχει αφησει   καλες   αναμνησεις,...ομως οπως ο καθενας   ετσι και γω   επραξα   το   καλυτερο δυνατο,   για   το   μελλον και τις οποιες   φιλοδοξειες   μου*!!

----------


## NASSER

> πολλοι καλεσ φοτο !!!!ειμουν στην θεσσαλονικη στους αγωνεσ και ειδα τους περισοτερουσ και εινε αποτι βλεπω σε πολυ καλη φορμα!!!..ομως αποτι θυμαμαι και η nantia δεν ηταν στην ομαδα οπως και ο μινιδης?το λεω γιατι απο τιν ναντια εχω παρει και αυτογραφο ,καθωσ ειπα ειμαι θαυμαστης  της!!





> *Μαλλον σε αυτο το ερωτημα φιλε μου,θα πρεπει   να   παρω   θεση εγω   καθως   ειμουν    η αιτια  στο να μπει η      nantiacrow    στο team   της PHD  μετα απο δικη μου παροτρυνση  ,δημιουργωντας    ομως     προβλημα     καθως  ειχε ειδη ενα συμβολαιο στο εξωτερικο    που    την   δεσμευβη    και στην ευρωπη,και ετσι ενεργοποιηθηκε* *η ποινικη   ρητρα   που υπηρχε*...*και μεσα    σε ολα τα αλλα  ειχε   ειδη   δημιουργηση   αυτο που     σκεφτοταν    πολλη καιρο,   στο να κανει ενα δικο της    team    συμφωνα   με τα προτυπα στα οποια ειχε σπουδασει και μελετησει στην Αμερικη !! ..   Οσο για μενα οντως ημουν στο δυναμικο της phd και η διαμονη  εκει* *, μου    εχει αφησει   καλες   αναμνησεις,...ομως οπως ο καθενας   ετσι και γω   επραξα   το   καλυτερο δυνατο,   για   το   μελλον και τις οποιες   φιλοδοξειες   μου*!!


tokaref45 στο ερωτημα σου απαντησε αμεσα ο a.minidis και δεν θα μπορουσε να απαντησει κανενας αλλος που δεν γνωριζει και δεν εμπλεκεται στα πιο εντος θεματα της εταιρειας και των αθλητων.
Αλλωστε σκοπος του τοπικ ειναι να παρουσιασει την ομαδα, η οποια ακομα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθεί, για να γνωρισουμε τους αθλητες  και τους στοχους τους.

Σε δυο βδομαδες στις 11-09-2010 αγωνιζεται ο βασικος εκπρόσωπος της ομαδας, ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης IFBB PRO σε επαγγελματικο αγωνα στην Ισπανια και ευελπιστούμε να κανει ακομα καλύτερη παρουσία.

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μανωλης στη προετοιμασια του για τις 11-09-2010

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Πάμε δυνατάααααααααααα Μανώλη!Είμαστε μαζί σου!Καλή συνέχεια στην προετοιμασία σου,εύχομαι να κυλήσουν όλα ομαλά και να παρουσιάσεις τον καλύτερό σου εαυτό στην Ισπανία! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## tokaref45

> *Μαλλον σε αυτο το ερωτημα φιλε μου,θα πρεπει   να   παρω   θεση εγω   καθως   ειμουν    η αιτια  στο να μπει η      nantiacrow    στο team   της PHD  μετα απο δικη μου παροτρυνση  ,δημιουργωντας    ομως     προβλημα     καθως  ειχε ειδη ενα συμβολαιο στο εξωτερικο    που    την   δεσμευβη    και στην ευρωπη,και ετσι ενεργοποιηθηκε* *η ποινικη   ρητρα   που υπηρχε*...*και μεσα    σε ολα τα αλλα  ειχε   ειδη   δημιουργηση   αυτο που     σκεφτοταν    πολλη καιρο,   στο να κανει ενα δικο της    team    συμφωνα   με τα προτυπα στα οποια ειχε σπουδασει και μελετησει στην Αμερικη !! ..   Οσο για μενα οντως ημουν στο δυναμικο της phd και η διαμονη  εκει* *, μου    εχει αφησει   καλες   αναμνησεις,...ομως οπως ο καθενας   ετσι και γω   επραξα   το   καλυτερο δυνατο,   για   το   μελλον και τις οποιες   φιλοδοξειες   μου*!!


ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση ,ευχωμαι και στους δυο οτι καλητερο!!

----------


## tokaref45

> tokaref45 στο ερωτημα σου απαντησε αμεσα ο a.minidis και δεν θα μπορουσε να απαντησει κανενας αλλος που δεν γνωριζει και δεν εμπλεκεται στα πιο εντος θεματα της εταιρειας και των αθλητων.
> Αλλωστε σκοπος του τοπικ ειναι να παρουσιασει την ομαδα, η οποια ακομα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθεί, για να γνωρισουμε τους αθλητες  και τους στοχους τους.
> 
> Σε δυο βδομαδες στις 11-09-2010 αγωνιζεται ο βασικος εκπρόσωπος της ομαδας, ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης IFBB PRO σε επαγγελματικο αγωνα στην Ισπανια και ευελπιστούμε να κανει ακομα καλύτερη παρουσία.


Νομιζω οτι ηταν ευλογω το ερωτημα μου NASSER,μιας και μεχρι προτινος οι αθλητες που ανεφερα ηταν στο team της εταιρειας,και με ευκαιρια του τοπικ,εγινε και η ερωτηση!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> Κώστας Κιαχόπουλος,ένας αθλητής με πολύ ωραίο σχήμα σώματος,ο οποίος έκανε τρομερή εντύπωση στη σκηνή παρ'όλο που ήταν ο πρώτος του αγώνας.Αυτό δείχνει ότι έκανε πολύ σωστή και οργανωμένη προετοιμασία και δικαίωσε τον προπονητή του,τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη!Επίσης,ο Κώστας είναι και ένας άνθρωπος ευγενικός και καλοπροαίρετος!Είναι από τα καλά παιδιά του χώρου και θέλω να του ευχηθώ ακόμη μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες στο μέλλον!Τέλος,προπονείται στο γυμναστήριο που διατηρεί στο Λαύριο.Καλή συνέχεια Κώστα!


Ο Κωστας πλεον εχει και καταστημα με συμπληρωματα διατροφης και ειδη γυμναστικης. Οντως ειναι αξιολογος ανθρωπος και του αξιζει να εχει καλο μέλλον. :03. Thumb up: 




> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι και ο πατερας του Κιαχόπουλου ήταν αγωνιστικος αθλητης ή τον μπερδευω;


Πριν λιγο ενημερωθηκα απο τον ιδιο τον Κωστα, πως ναι, ο πατερας του ηταν ο Μιχάλης Κιαχοπουλος αθλητης που συμμετειχε στους αγωνες της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB. Δυστυχως ο Μιχαλης Κιαχοπουλος εφυγε απο τη ζωη πριν ενα χρονο και ηταν ο λογος που εκανε τον Κωστα να ασχοληθει και αγωνιστικα με το αθλημα καθως του ειχε αδυναμια.
Αμα καταφερουμε και βρουμε φωτο του Μιχαλη Κιαχοπουλου θα την ποσταρουμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση! :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Ομοιτητες και διαφορες...???

 ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΙΑΧΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 2010

 ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΙΑΧΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 1983







Αξιζει σαυτο το τοπικ να πουμε πως συνεχιζεται η παραδοση της οικογενειας Κιαχοπουλου, καθως ο Μιχαλης Κιαχοπουλος ηταν αγαπητος στους συναθλητες του και σε οποιους τον γνωριζαν.
Απο εφηβος αγωνιζοταν στις κανονικες κατηγοριες ανδρων και κερδιζε θεση στη τριαδα, αλλα κυριως κερδιζε το σεβασμο ολων!

----------


## Muscleboss

Nasser ευχαριστούμε, πολύ καλή αναφορά!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser ευχαριστούμε, πολύ καλή αναφορά! 
> 
> ΜΒ


πιστευω πως εχουμε υποχρεωση οσοι αγαπαμε το αθλημα να κανουμε αναφορα στους παλαιμαχους το αθληματος και ειδικα οταν ειναι προσωπα που ξεχωριζαν για το ηθος τους και την αγαπη τους για το αθλημα.

----------


## giannis64

> πιστευω πως εχουμε υποχρεωση οσοι αγαπαμε το αθλημα να κανουμε αναφορα στους παλαιμαχους το αθληματος και ειδικα οταν ειναι προσωπα που ξεχωριζαν για το ηθος τους και την αγαπη τους για το αθλημα.


τωρα αναφερες το πιο βασικο!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Στα χνάρια του πατέρα του βαδίζει και ο Κώστας Κιαχόπουλος,ο οποίος εκτός από δυνατός αθλητής,είναι ένας καλοπροαίρετος και πρόσχαρος άνθρωπος,πάντα με το χαμόγελο και την καλή διάθεση!Τον γνώρισα στη Θεσ/κη στο Olympus Grand Prix τον Μάιο και τον εκτιμώ απεριόριστα!Ο χώρος μας έχει ανάγκη από τέτοια άτομα,που προσφέρουν θετικά στοιχεία με την παρουσία τους και πάνω απ'όλα είναι γνήσιοι και καθαροί άνθρωποι!
Καλή συνέχεια και δύναμη εύχομαι στον Κωστή με όλη μου την καρδιά!Πάντα επιτυχίες σε ο,τι κι αν κάνει! :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

H PhD Hεllas Team θα παρευρεθει μαζι με τους αθλητες της στη
*6η ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΔΑΣ SPORTS SHOW & FASHION*

πληροφορίες για την εκθεση εδω : http://www.sportshow.gr/home.html

Στο περιπτερο της PhD Hεllas Team θα γινεται ενημερωση και προώθηση του αθλήματος του bodybuilding.

----------


## spek

Ο δημήτρης έχει και μαγάζι με συμπληρώματα διατροφής στην θεσσαλονίκη(κολοκοτρώνη 2 με λαγκαδά γωνία) απέναντι από το στρατόπεδο του παύλου μελά...έχει και πολύ καλές τιμές....

----------


## NASSER

> Ο δημήτρης έχει και μαγάζι με συμπληρώματα διατροφής στην θεσσαλονίκη(κολοκοτρώνη 2 με λαγκαδά γωνία) απέναντι από το στρατόπεδο του παύλου μελά...έχει και πολύ καλές τιμές....


ο Δημητρης Γρηγοριαδης εννοεις, σωστα?  :01. Smile: 
Δεν εχω επισκευτει το καταστημα του αλλα  εχω ακουσει καλα σχολια γιατι και ο Δημητρης προσπαθει γαι την καλυτερη εξυπηρετησητων πελατων του.
Πανω απο ολα ομως για μας ειναι ενας καλος αθλητης και περιμενουμε καλες εμφανισεις επι σκηνής.

----------


## spek

ναί!έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία συμπληρωμάτων και πολύ καλές τιμές!!!
σήμερα πήγα και μου έδωσε μια pharma whey!!καλή διαλυτότητα και διαστημική γεύση(σοκολάτα-μπισκότο)

----------


## NASSER

Στιγμες προπονησης Κωστα και Βυκης στο γυμναστηριο του Κωστα στο Λαυριο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο νασερ για την ενημέρωση και το φωτορεπορτάζ, πολύ ωραίες φώτο με την βίκυ και φαίνετε πως ο κώστας βρίσκετε σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ στον αγώνα της ιφββ στην θεσσαλονίκη και έπεσε σε σκληρό ανταγωνισμό με αθλητές με εμπειρία και καταξίωση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> μπράβο νασερ για την ενημέρωση και το φωτορεπορτάζ, πολύ ωραίες φώτο με την βίκυ και φαίνετε πως ο κώστας βρίσκετε σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ στον αγώνα της ιφββ στην θεσσαλονίκη και έπεσε σε σκληρό ανταγωνισμό με αθλητές με εμπειρία και καταξίωση


Χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε Ηλια! Τα παιδια ειναι ηταν σε μια περιοδο ξεκουρασης οταν εγινε η φωτογραφιση και αρχες Σεπτεμβρη ξεκινησαν δυναμικα για τη νεα χρονια. Ελπιζω συντομα να γινει και νέα φωτογραφιση, να απολαυσουμε τους αθλητες και παραλληλα να τους ενθαρρυνουμενα δωσουν τον καλυτερο εαυτο τους για τη νεα χρονια.
Φυσικα υπαρχουν και αλλες εκπληξεις απο την εταιρεια και ελπιζω να ενημερωθουμε συντομα γιαυτες!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ομοιτητες και διαφορες...???
> 
>  ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΙΑΧΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 2010
> 
>  ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΙΑΧΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
To μηλο κατω από την μηλια θα πεσει,ετσι δεν λενε;
Για τον πατερα Κιαχοπουλο μας είχε μιλησει ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,ο οποιος ανεφερε πολυ καλα λόγια και για τον γιο,ότι είναι ελπιδοφορος αθλητης καθως τον παρακολουθησε στον αγωνα της Θεσσαλονικης !!Αυτες οι φωτογραφίες ειναι ρετρο !! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> To μηλο κατω από την μηλια θα πεσει,ετσι δεν λενε;
> Για τον πατερα Κιαχοπουλο μας είχε μιλησει ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,ο οποιος ανεφερε πολυ καλα λόγια και για τον γιο,ότι είναι ελπιδοφορος αθλητης καθως τον παρακολουθησε στον αγωνα της Θεσσαλονικης !!Αυτες οι φωτογραφίες ειναι ρετρο !!


Οντως ο Κωστας κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις και του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου και μεγαλωσε ο ενθουσιασμος του οταν εμαθε πως ειναι γιος του Μιχάλη Κιαχοπουλου.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Να παρουσιασουμε και τον Δημητρη Γρηγοριαδη! Ο Δημητρης απο την πρωτη εμφανιση του κερδισε και αυτος τις εντυπωσεις! 

*Πρωτη εμφανιση το Σεπτεμβρη του 2008 στην 4η εκθεση sportshow στην Αθήνα.*







*Το Μαη του 2009 στην Ελευσίνα* 



*Στη Κατερινη 2009, οπου επιασε την καλυτερη του φόρμα στον πανελληνιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF*

----------


## Μαρία

Ολοι οι αθλητες της PhD Hellas team ειναι ενας και ενας!!!!
Καταξιωμενοι αθλητες με παρελθον και με μελλον στο ββ!!!!
Περιμενουμε ακομα περισσοτερες διακρισεις απο τους αθλητες με παρελθον στα αθλητικα δρομενα και καινουριες διακρισεις απο τους νεοτερους στο να διαπρεψουν στον χωρο!!!!!
Πολλα συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> H PhD Hεllas Team θα παρευρεθει μαζι με τους αθλητες της στη
> *6η ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΔΑΣ SPORTS SHOW & FASHION*
> 
> πληροφορίες για την εκθεση εδω : http://www.sportshow.gr/home.html
> 
> Στο περιπτερο της PhD Hεllas Team θα γινεται ενημερωση και προώθηση του αθλήματος του bodybuilding.




Μεγάλη έκπληξη τα νέα πρόσωπα της PhD HEllas Team  :03. Thumb up: 
Τέλη του Σεπτεμβρη στην 6η εκθση sportshow στην Αθήνα η παρουσίαση τους!

----------


## NASSER

Τελευταία νέα από Ισπανια!!

Μια εικονα χίλιες λέξεις!!!



Τα πρόσωπα της φωτο ειναι απο αριστέρά

William Tierney (IFBB General Secretary), 
Raffael Santoja (IFBB President)
και

Dimitris Papantonis(PhD-HellasTeam)


Madriti Σεπτέμβριος 2010 : H ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ
Thessaloniki  June   2011 : Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ 
*  OLYMPUS ELITE PRO !!!*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τελευταία νέα από Ισπανια!!
> 
> Μια εικονα χίλιες λέξεις!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Τα πρόσωπα της φωτο ειναι απο αριστέρά
> 
> William Tierney (IFBB General Secretary), 
> ...




Aυτα ειναι σπουδαία νεα Νασσερ!!Επαγγελματικο grand prix ε;
Μπραβο στον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,σοβαρες κινησεις,αντε να δουμε και όλους τους επαγγελματίες από κοντα,θα δωσει νεα ωθηση στο άθλημα! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## crow

Μπραβο στο Δημητρη που ειναι ανθρωπος με οραματα κ προσπαθει να τα υλοποιει!!!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
 Μακαρι να τον ακολουθησουν και αλλοι κ να δουμε επιτελους αυτο το αθλημα να παιρνει αξια κ στη χωρα μας.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

χιλια μπραβο και απο εμενα...φοβερη κινηση,τρομερη θα ελεγα...σαν ν ααλλζουν οι καιροι επιτελους...μακαρι για αν δωσει νεα πνοη στο αθλημα εντελως...ευγε του...

----------


## KATERINI 144

σίγουρα ειναι ενας αγωνας που αξίζει να τον δεις,  μπραβο πολυ καλη κίνηση.   :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Σε τέτοιες κινήσεις συνηθως ολοι ειναι μόνο θεατες. Και αυτο δεν ειναι καλό... Σε λιγο φυσικα θα αρχισουν τα παρατραγουδα του τυπου δεν ειναι καλο... γιατι να γινει στη θεσσαλονικη... διαφημιση ειναι... και αλλα...
Το σωστο ειναι να προσπαθησουν ολοι να συμβαλλουν σαυτη την προσπάθεια χωρις να κοιτανε προσωπικα συμφέροντα.
Περσι στη Θεσσαλονικη διοργανωσε που η PhD Hellas Team διοργάνωσε το grand prix αντι να συμβαλλουν οι εταιρεις και οι παράγοντες με καθε μέσο, το μονο που εκαναν ειναι να ψαξουν τι δεν ηταν καλο... ΕΛΕΟΣ!
Τουλαχιστον οι φιλοι της PhD Hellas Team που γνωριζουν και τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη, ξερουν πως καθε προσπάθεια ειναι καλοπροαίρετη, γιατι ειναι ανθρωπος που πραγματικα αγαπαει το αθλημα και θελει να το δει να ανεβαίνει. Φυσικα μεγαλη ικανοποίηση ειναι η συμπαρασταση φιλων και ανθρωπων που εχουν γνωσεις, αποψη και παρελθον στο ελληνικο ββ  :01. Wink: 

Περισσοτερες ενημερωσεις για ολα τα σχεδια εκδηλωσεων που θα συμβαλλει η PhD Hellas Team θα γινουν στην *6η ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΔΑΣ SPORTS SHOW & FASHION*.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

BRAVO DIMITRI,
AYTES I KINISIS ANEVAZOUM TO BB ENTOS KAI EKTOS SINORON.
THA IPARXI KAI PROKRISI GIA OLYMPIA MIAS KAI EINAI GRAND PRIX PRO? 
OPOS KAI NA EXEI I ELLINES ATHLITES THA EXOUN ANALOGI METAXIRISI ETSI THELO NA PISTEVO. 
 KEEP WALKING DIMITRI.

----------


## a.minidis

> Σε τέτοιες κινήσεις συνηθως ολοι ειναι μόνο θεατες. Και αυτο δεν ειναι καλό... Σε λιγο φυσικα θα αρχισουν τα παρατραγουδα του τυπου δεν ειναι καλο... γιατι να γινει στη θεσσαλονικη... διαφημιση ειναι... και αλλα...
> Το σωστο ειναι να προσπαθησουν ολοι να συμβαλλουν σαυτη την προσπάθεια χωρις να κοιτανε προσωπικα συμφέροντα.
> Περσι στη Θεσσαλονικη διοργανωσε που η PhD Hellas Team διοργάνωσε το grand prix αντι να συμβαλλουν οι εταιρεις και οι παράγοντες με καθε μέσο, το μονο που εκαναν ειναι να ψαξουν τι δεν ηταν καλο... ΕΛΕΟΣ!
> Τουλαχιστον οι φιλοι της PhD Hellas Team που γνωριζουν και τον Δημητρη Παπαντωνη, ξερουν πως καθε προσπάθεια ειναι καλοπροαίρετη, γιατι ειναι ανθρωπος που πραγματικα αγαπαει το αθλημα και θελει να το δει να ανεβαίνει. Φυσικα μεγαλη ικανοποίηση ειναι η συμπαρασταση φιλων και ανθρωπων που εχουν γνωσεις, αποψη και παρελθον στο ελληνικο ββ 
> 
> Περισσοτερες ενημερωσεις για ολα τα σχεδια εκδηλωσεων που θα συμβαλλει η PhD Hellas Team θα γινουν στην *6η ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΔΑΣ SPORTS SHOW & FASHION*.


*Δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις δικιο στο θεμα οτι σχολιαστηκε αρνητικα το gran prix απο κανενα σαν κινηση,και αντιθετος υπηρχαν και αλλες εταιριες που θελαν να συμμετεχουν,και για διαφορους λογους δεν μπηκαν!! Αν κατι σχολιαστηκε αρνητικα και ηταν και λογικο για πρωτη φορα,ηταν το θεμα' back stage,'opoυ υπηρχε σχετικο προβλημα!!Οσο αφορα τωρα την κινηση ενος pro open,πιστευω οτι ειναι "σταθμος" στην ιστορια του ΒΒ στην Ελλαδα και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με το κοινο της θεσσαλονικης θα εχει επιτυχια και συνεχεια!!!*

----------


## NASSER

> *Δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις δικιο στο θεμα οτι σχολιαστηκε αρνητικα το gran prix απο κανενα σαν κινηση,και αντιθετος υπηρχαν και αλλες εταιριες που θελαν να συμμετεχουν,και για διαφορους λογους δεν μπηκαν!! Αν κατι σχολιαστηκε αρνητικα και ηταν και λογικο για πρωτη φορα,ηταν το θεμα' back stage,'opoυ υπηρχε σχετικο προβλημα!!Οσο αφορα τωρα την κινηση ενος pro open,πιστευω οτι ειναι "σταθμος" στην ιστορια του ΒΒ στην Ελλαδα και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με το κοινο της θεσσαλονικης θα εχει επιτυχια και συνεχεια!!!*



Ξαναδιαβασε το ποστ μου καλυτερα... και οσο για τις εταιρειες που δεν μπηκαν (που ουσιαστικα γιαυτο κανεις παρεμβαση) καλα εκαναν οι διοργανωτες και δεν τους εβαλαν!!! 
Δεν βρισκω σωστο να κατηγορουν καποιον για μια κινηση-διοργανωση που διοργανώνει και επειτα να αναζητουν να μπουν και χορηγοι... Και αυτο το γνώριζες εκ των προτέρων, δεν χρειαζόταν να στο πω, άλλωστε σε αυτό συμφωνούσες και εσύ  :01. Wink: 
Τέτοιου είδους χορηγοί, για μένα, καλό θα ήταν να παραλείπουν από το χώρο του αθλήματος.

----------


## a.minidis

> Ξαναδιαβασε το ποστ μου καλυτερα... και οσο για τις εταιρειες που δεν μπηκαν (που ουσιαστικα γιαυτο κανεις παρεμβαση) καλα εκαναν οι διοργανωτες και δεν τους εβαλαν!!! 
> Δεν βρισκω σωστο να κατηγορουν καποιον για μια κινηση-διοργανωση που διοργανώνει και επειτα να αναζητουν να μπουν και χορηγοι... Και αυτο το γνώριζες εκ των προτέρων, δεν χρειαζόταν να στο πω, άλλωστε σε αυτό συμφωνούσες και εσύ 
> Τέτοιου είδους χορηγοί, για μένα, καλό θα ήταν να παραλείπουν από το χώρο του αθλήματος.


 *Επιμενεις για κατι που μαλλον ξερω καλητερα!!το αν επρεπε να μπουν η οχι απο την στιγμη ολοι μιλαμε για συνοχη,και αναπτυξει,μαλλον δεν συμβαδιζη με το ρητο"παμε για καλητερα",αλλα "τι εχεις γιαννη..τι εχω παντα"Το τι εχω πει το γνωριζο,και ακομα το υποστηριζω {οσα ξερει ο νοικοκυρης δεν τα ξερει ο κοσμος ολος} .  Γιαυτο οταν μιλαμε περι ''αγαπης,''ΚΑΙ  συνοχης'' στο σπορ που λεμε οτι αγαπαμε,ας μεινουν τα ''ΠΡΩΣΟΠΙΚΑ'' εξω..και ας δουλεψουμε ο καθενας οπως νομιζει πιο σωστα!!*

----------


## NASSER

> *Επιμενεις για κατι που μαλλον ξερω καλητερα!!το αν επρεπε να μπουν η οχι απο την στιγμη ολοι μιλαμε για συνοχη,και αναπτυξει,μαλλον δεν συμβαδιζη με το ρητο"παμε για καλητερα",αλλα "τι εχεις γιαννη..τι εχω παντα"Το τι εχω πει το γνωριζο,και ακομα το υποστηριζω {οσα ξερει ο νοικοκυρης δεν τα ξερει ο κοσμος ολος} .  Γιαυτο οταν μιλαμε περι ''αγαπης,''ΚΑΙ  συνοχης'' στο σπορ που λεμε οτι αγαπαμε,ας μεινουν τα ''ΠΡΩΣΟΠΙΚΑ'' εξω..και ας δουλεψουμε ο καθενας οπως νομιζει πιο σωστα!!*


 Μακαρι να αφήσουν τοτε ΟΛΟΙ τα ''ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ'' εξω και ας δουλεψουν ολοι με "ΑΓΑΠΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ''.
Αν ποτε γινει αυτο στην Ελλαδα, ισως δουμε καλυτερες μερες. Σαραντα χρονια δεν αλλαξε κατι, αν αλλαξει τωρα, να μαζευόμαστε και για ευχέλαιο !! :01. Smile: 

Υ.Σ. Ξέρω όσα χρειάζεται να ξέρω.

----------


## a.minidis

> Μακαρι να αφήσουν τοτε ΟΛΟΙ τα ''ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ'' εξω και ας δουλεψουν ολοι με "ΑΓΑΠΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ''.
> Αν ποτε γινει αυτο στην Ελλαδα, ισως δουμε καλυτερες μερες. Σαραντα χρονια δεν αλλαξε κατι, αν αλλαξει τωρα, να μαζευόμαστε και για ευχέλαιο !!
> 
> Υ.Σ. Ξέρω όσα χρειάζεται να ξέρω.


*Ετσι..οσα χρειαζεται.Τα υπολοιπα σιγουρα δεν σε αφορουν.Τωρα αν γινει η οχι,σιγουρα καποιοι προσπαθουν,οποιοι και αν ειναι!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε αυτους  που προσπαθουν, και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε οσους συνεχιζουν !!!!Oσο για ευχελεα..οποιος ειναι χριστιανος ας κανει*

----------


## NASSER

> *Ετσι..οσα χρειαζεται.Τα υπολοιπα σιγουρα δεν σε αφορουν.Τωρα αν γινει η οχι,σιγουρα καποιοι προσπαθουν,οποιοι και αν ειναι!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε αυτους που προσπαθουν, και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε οσους συνεχιζουν !!!!Oσο για ευχελεα..οποιος ειναι χριστιανος ας κανει*


 
Να στο θεσω διαφορετικα... Ξερω οσα χρειαζεται να ξερω για να μην τρωω κουτοχορτο...  :01. Wink:  Το να λεει καποιος πως προσπαθει δεν μου αρκει αν δεν βλεπω ''εργο''. Η PhD Hellas team ε εχει πισει.προς το παρον. Δεν ειδα ομως κανεναν να ακολουθει μεχρι στιγμης.
Αρκετα οφφ βγηκαμε...  :02. Welcome:

----------


## a.minidis

> Να στο θεσω διαφορετικα... Ξερω οσα χρειαζεται να ξερω για να μην τρωω κουτοχορτο...  Το να λεει καποιος πως προσπαθει δεν μου αρκει αν δεν βλεπω ''εργο''. Η PhD Hellas team ε εχει πισει.προς το παρον. Δεν ειδα ομως κανεναν να ακολουθει μεχρι στιγμης.
> Αρκετα οφφ βγηκαμε...


*Το αν τρως η οχι δεν το ξερω,δεν με αφορα,εχει να κανει με σενα και μετο τη θες να πιστευης..Οσο αφορα το θεμα αν η PHD HELLAS κανει το καλητερο αυτη την στιγμη στο Ελληνικο ΒΒ,κανεις δεν αμφιβαλει για αυτο!!!! μιας και ειμουν απο τους πρωτους που στηριξαν αυτη την κινηση..(οντος ειμαστε off,,,)ευχωμαι καλη συνεχεια*

----------


## NASSER

Αλλος ενας αθλητης της PhD Hellas Team. Ξεκινησε να αγωνιζεται απο το 1993 σαν εφηβος εως το 1999 συνεχομενα, στη ΝΑΒΒΑ κερδιζοντας επανηλημενα θεσεις στη τριαδα.
Ξανα εμφανιστηκε το 2008 στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB οπου κερδισε στη βαρια κατηγορία.
Στοχος του να ξανακανει αξιολογες εμφανισεις το 2011.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΚΟΥΤΡΗΣ

----------


## NASSER

συνεχεια...

----------


## NASSER

ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗΣ ΤΣΙΟΡΝΟΒΙΤΗΣ!!!
Ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους πρωταθλητες του ελληνικου ββ. Ξεκινησε να αγωνιζεται στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του '90 με διακρισεις κατακτωντας τις περισσοτερες φορες την πρωτη θεση και γενικους τιτλους. Φετος εκανε θεαματικη εμφανιση στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB  και στο Olympus grand prix και εκλεισε με μια πολυ καλη εμφανιση στο μεσογειακο της IFBB οπου κατεκτησε την 5η θέση!

----------


## Μαρία

> συνεχεια...


Πολύ καλος αθλητης και με συμμετρια,εχει φοβερο καλουπι!!!!
Μιας και τον εχω γνωρισει και απο κοντα τον Στελιο μπορω να πω οτι στις προπονησεις ειναι πολύ αυστηρος και η ωρα προπονησης για αυτον ειναι ιερη και δεν υπαρχει διαλλειμα για κατι αλλο πλην των σετ μεταξυ των ασκησεων!
Περιμενουμε πολλα απο αυτον και μιας και ειναι στο team της PhD Hellas εχουμε να δουμε κι άλλες του μελλοντικες επιτυχιες στο αθλημα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου 

Η Βικυ ειναι νέα αθλήτρια στο χωρο του bodybuilding στη κατηγορία Body fitness και πραγματικά κόβει τις ανάσες η παρουσία της καθώς ειναι εντυπωσιακή η εικόνα της αλλά και οποιος συνομιλήσει μαζι της διακρίνει εξαιρετικό το ήθος της σαν άνθρωπος, κάτι που την κάνει ξεχωριστη στο σύνολο!
Η Βίκυ ήδη ετοιμάζεται για τη νεα χρονιά ωστε να δώσει βελτιωμένη εικόνα σε σχέση με την πρώτη της εμφανιση και ελπίζουμε να τα καταφέρει!

Μερικές φωτο από την πρώτη της αγωνιστική συμμετοχή:

----------


## NASSER

Ηρθε η στιγμη να αποκαλυψουμε ενα απο τα νεα προσωπα του TEAM!!!

*ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΒΒΑ*



Τα λόγια είναι περιττά... περαιτέρω φώτο επίσης περιττές...   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ηρθε η στιγμη να αποκαλυψουμε ενα απο τα νεα προσωπα του TEAM!!!
> 
> *ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΒΒΑ*


μας κατεστρεψες πρωινιατικα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλή η κίνηση της Phd!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## flexakis

Ολο εκπληξεις η PHD,η καλυτερη Ελληνιδα Β.Builder στο δικο της team.
Νασσερ ελπιζω να εχουμε και αλλους μεγαλους αθλητες αμεσα,περιμενουμε νεα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Όπως βλέπουμε η Phd Hellas Team γίνεται όλο και πιο δυνατή συνεχώς!!!
Πολύ σωστά βήματα από τον κ.Παπαντώνη! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπράβο στην Έλενα και στην PhD για αυτη τη συνεργασία.  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> H PhD Hεllas Team θα παρευρεθει μαζι με τους αθλητες της στη
> *6η ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΔΑΣ SPORTS SHOW & FASHION*
> 
> πληροφορίες για την εκθεση εδω : http://www.sportshow.gr/home.html
> 
> Στο περίπτερο της PhD Hεllas Team θα γίνεται ενημέρωση και προώθηση του αθλήματος του bodybuilding.





> Ηρθε η στιγμη να αποκαλυψουμε ενα απο τα νεα προσωπα του TEAM!!!
> 
> *ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΒΒΑ*
> 
> 
> 
> Τα λόγια είναι περιττά... περαιτέρω φώτο επίσης περιττές...



Στην εκθεση θα εχουν τη δυνατοτητα ολοι να δουν και την ΕΛΕΝΑ απο κοντά!!!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Νάσσερ,η Έλενα θα παίρνει μέρος σε αγώνες της IFBB πλέον ή κάνω λάθος?Όποιος άλλος το γνωρίζει παρακαλώ ας το διευκρινίσει!

----------


## Dreiko

> Νάσσερ,η Έλενα θα παίρνει μέρος σε αγώνες της IFBB πλέον ή κάνω λάθος?Όποιος άλλος το γνωρίζει παρακαλώ ας το διευκρινίσει!


ναι....και γυμναζεται στον ιορδανη το λεβεντελη...

----------


## NASSER

> Νάσσερ,η Έλενα θα παίρνει μέρος σε αγώνες της IFBB πλέον ή κάνω λάθος?Όποιος άλλος το γνωρίζει παρακαλώ ας το διευκρινίσει!





> ναι....και γυμναζεται στον ιορδανη το λεβεντελη...



Ετσι ακριβώς! Η Ελενα θα αγωνίζεται στην IFBB και στοχος της θα ειναι η διάκριση σε αγώνες διεθνείς. Πιθανον να την δουμε επι σκηνής τον Νοεμβρη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πιστευω ότι η κίνηση της Ελενας είναι προς την σωστη κατευθυνση..
Η Ελενα κατα τα λεγόμενα της σε συνεντευξη που εχω ακουσει της αρεσει το σκληροπυρηνικο bbing,στα αμερικανικα πρότυπα με εντονη μυικότητα στις γυναικες,σε καποιους ευρωπαικους αγωνες που εχει συμμετασχει οι κατηγορίες της είχαν αλλες απαιτησεις,με όχι τόσο σκληρα και βαρια κορμια.
Γενικα στην Ευρωπη προσπαθουν το γυναικειο bbing να το βαλουν σε αλλα καλουπια,απωθωντας τις γυναικες από το σκληροπυρηνικο bbing ,με διαφορετικα κριτηρια.
Η Ελενα πρεπει να κανει τις κινησεις της και να παίξει στην Αμερικη,προσωπικη μου αποψη...Το έχει!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> Πιστευω ότι η κίνηση της Ελενας είναι προς την σωστη κατευθυνση..
> Η Ελενα κατα τα λεγόμενα της σε συνεντευξη που εχω ακουσει της αρεσει το σκληροπυρηνικο bbing,στα αμερικανικα πρότυπα με εντονη μυικότητα στις γυναικες,σε καποιους ευρωπαικους αγωνες που εχει συμμετασχει οι κατηγορίες της είχαν αλλες απαιτησεις,με όχι τόσο σκληρα και βαρια κορμια.
> Γενικα στην Ευρωπη προσπαθουν το γυναικειο bbing να το βαλουν σε αλλα καλουπια,απωθωντας τις γυναικες από το σκληροπυρηνικο bbing ,με διαφορετικα κριτηρια.
> Η Ελενα πρεπει να κανει τις κινησεις της και να παίξει στην Αμερικη,προσωπικη μου αποψη...Το έχει!!


οντως....την ειδα live να κανει προπονηση και επαθα την πλακα μου... :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

*Καθως είναι περίοδος εκδηλώσεων γύρω από τον αθλητισμό και το bodybuilding, ο Κώστας Κιαχοπουλος σαν περιμένει όλους την** Τετάρτη  29/09/2010 στα εγκαινια του νεου καταστηματος με συμπληρωματα διατροφης  K-NUTRITION, Φλεμιγκ 12, στο Λαυριο στις 20.00. Κοντα μας θα ειναι και ο  Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης IFBB PRO, καθως και αλλοι αθλητες της PHD - HELLAS  TEAM. θα ειναι χαρα μας να ειστε εκει !!!




*

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση Νασσερ,καλες δουλειες να εχει και πολλα κερδη!Σε συνδυασμο με το γυμναστηριο που εχει ο Κωστας πιστευω πως οι αθλούμενοι του Λαυριου εχουν πολυ καλες επιλογες εκγυμνασης και σωστης καθοδηγησης! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## EAGLEPOWER

> Στην εκθεση θα εχουν τη δυνατοτητα ολοι να δουν και την ΕΛΕΝΑ απο κοντά!!!


Ερωτηση: Ο Τσουνακης  το ξέρει?

----------


## NASSER

> Ερωτηση: Ο Τσουνακης  το ξέρει?


Ισως να καταφερει να ειναι και ο κ. Τσουνακης! Φυσικα και το ξερει  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

*Χθες πραγματοποιηθηκαν τα εγκαίνια του νεου καταστηματος με συμπληρωματα διατροφης  K-NUTRITION, Φλεμιγκ 12, στο Λαυριο. Εκει ηταν και ο  Μανωλης Καραμανλάκης IFBB  PRO, καθως και αλλοι αθλητες της PHD - HELLAS  TEAM.









*

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφίες και ο Μανωλης εντυπωσιακος ακομα και σε περιοδο μετα απο αγωνες !!(Καποιος πρεπει να φτιαξει την ημερομηνια στην ψηφιακη του  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## NASSER

> Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφίες και ο Μανωλης εντυπωσιακος ακομα και σε περιοδο μετα απο αγωνες !!(Καποιος πρεπει να φτιαξει την ημερομηνια στην ψηφιακη του )


O Μανωλης ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και φαντασου πως τον αδικουν οι φωτο!! (Οντως η ημερομηνια της ψηφιακης θελει διορθωση, τα γεγονοτα εγιναν 29-09-2010)

Κι αλλες φωτο:

----------


## Muscleboss

Φοβερές φώτο! Φοβερός Καραμανλάκης! Όλο και πιο εντυπωασικός. Μπραβο!  :03. Clap: 

Καλές δουλειές στο νεο μαγαζί του Κιαχόπουλου  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα πολύ ωραίες φώτο και ο μανώλης είναι ακόμη σε αγωνιστική κατάσταση αν και αρκετά μετα απο τούς αγώνες , όπως και ο κώστας  ο κιαχόπουλος είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση , εύχομαι καλές δουλειές και επιτυχίες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Παρασκευη 1η Οκτωβρη βρεθηκα στην εκθεση οπου ηταν αρκετοι απο την ομαδα της PhD Hellas Team. Το Σκ θα ειναι ολοι.
Αξιοσημειωτο πως ολοι δειχνουν βελτιωμενοι και περιφανη για την ομαδα που ειναι κυριως μια δεμενη παρεα!
Ευχομαι για οσους μπορουν να παρευρεθουν στην εκθεση να τους γνωρισουν απο κοντα!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Αποθέωση ο Μανώλης,μιας και ακόμη κρατιέται σε φόρμα!Γέμισε το μαγαζί ΟΓΚΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!! :02. Shock: 
Ίσως κρατιέται σε φόρμα γιατί ετοιμάζεται για ένα κοντινό Grand Prix??? :07. Question: 
Πάντως αν είναι κάτι θα το ανακοινώσει ο ίδιος!

----------


## NASSER

Μια ακομα ευχάριστη εκδήλωση, η έκθεση sportshow 2010 τελείωσε, αφήνοντας ωραίες αναμνήσεις στην ομαδα της PhD Hellas Team! 
Ειδικά το Σαββατοκύριακο, η ομάδα πέρασε πολλές ώρες μαζί σαν ''οικογένεια'' και αυτο την εκανε ακομα πιο δυνατη.
Φυσικα θα παρουσιασουμε πολλες φωτοφραφιες και με φιλους που επισκεφτηκαν το περιπτερο PhD Hellas Team ΚΑΙ συνεντευξη με τον Μανώλη Καραμανλακη και την Μίνα Καλιακούδα για τους φίλους του αθλήματος και του ΦΟΡΟΥΜ Bodybuilding.gr  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία Νάσσερ, θα περιμένουμε υλικό, ειδικά εμείς που δεν μπορέσαμε να παρευρεθυούμε στην έκθεση! :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Απο τους πρωτους επισκεπτες και εφυγε τελευταιος, ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος!!






*Περιττό να πω πως ο Κωστας Κιαχοπουλος βελτιώνεται με σταθερούς γοργούς ρυθμούς!


*

----------


## NASSER

....

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες,ωραία πρόσωπα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Πραγματικά Νάσσερ,περάσαμε υπέροχα!Ήταν όπως το είπες,ένα κλίμα οικογενειακό!
Πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους ανθρώπους της Phd Hellas Team,και ειδικά στον κ.Παπαντώνη Δημήτρη και στον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη!Μιλάμε για ανθρώπους με γνήσια αγάπη για το ΒΒ!Πολλοί και αξιόλογοι αθλητές απαρτίζουν αυτή την ομάδα,η οποία συνεχώς μεγαλώνει!
Βάζω κι εγώ μερικές φωτό!
, , , 
Απίστευτο κλίμα και καλή διάθεση από όλους!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μερικές ακόμη!
, 
Τα λόγια είναι περιττά!Πάμε δυνατάααααααααααα Phd Hellas Team! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Κι αλλες φωτο!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

ωραιες φωτο Νασερ.
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## katz

πολλύ ωραίες photo  :03. Thumb up: 
 Μήπως ξέρετε να βοηθήσετε. Ψάχνω το waxy - Vol της Phd. Ξέρετε που υπάρχουν στην Αθήνα αυτά τα προιόντα? 
thanks

----------


## NASSER

> πολλύ ωραίες photo 
>  Μήπως ξέρετε να βοηθήσετε. Ψάχνω το waxy - Vol της Phd. Ξέρετε που υπάρχουν στην Αθήνα αυτά τα προιόντα? 
> thanks


Αναλογως σε ποια περιοχη μενεις. Εχει αρκετα καταστηματα στην Αθηνα.

----------


## NASSER

Καποιες ακομα φωτο... τα προσωπα ειναι ολα γνωστα  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Ενα βιντεακι απο το Σαββατοκύριακο στο sportshow!!!

[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRhJTs0DL_Y"]RRhJTs0DL_Y[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μπράβο Νάσσερ,βγάλε τα άπλυτά μας στη φόρα! :01. Razz: 
Μας έκανες famous τρομάρα μας!Εγώ τί θέλω και πατάω δικέφαλο δίπλα στον Μανώλη,τρελός είμαι???
Πέρα από την πλάκα,για μένα ήταν από τις ωραιότερες στιγμές για φέτος αυτό το Σαβ/κο!!!Περάσαμε σούπερ!

----------


## NASSER

> Μπράβο Νάσσερ,βγάλε τα άπλυτά μας στη φόρα!
> Μας έκανες famous τρομάρα μας!Εγώ τί θέλω και πατάω δικέφαλο δίπλα στον Μανώλη,τρελός είμαι???
> Πέρα από την πλάκα,για μένα ήταν από τις ωραιότερες στιγμές για φέτος αυτό το Σαβ/κο!!!Περάσαμε σούπερ!



Μένιο, ολοι οι φιλοι που ηταν στο περιπτερο ή περασαν απο το περιπτερ, παραδεχτηκαν πως ειχε ζεστη παρεα και περασαν καλα.
Φυσικα ολοι περιμενουμε την επομενη συναντηση της PhD Hellas Team  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Μένιο, ολοι οι φιλοι που ηταν στο περιπτερο ή περασαν απο το περιπτερ, παραδεχτηκαν πως ειχε ζεστη παρεα και περασαν καλα.
> Φυσικα ολοι περιμενουμε την επομενη συναντηση της PhD Hellas Team


Αφού το επιβεβαιώνουν και οι επισκέπτες αυτό τα λέει όλα!
Μακάρι να είναι σύντομη αυτή η συνάντηση,ελπίζω πως στο κύπελλο της IFBB τον Νοέμβριο θα είμαστε όλοι εκεί να ζήσουμε ξανά ωραίες στιγμές!

Υ.Γ Σου χρωστάω και το προγραμματάκι για τα βίντεο,αλλά έπεσαν πολλές δουλειές μαζεμένες και καθυστέρησα λίγο!Θα σε ενημερώσω όμως!

----------


## Manos1989

Πώωωωωωωωωωωωω ο Καραμανλάκης τα σπάει απλά!!!!! :05. Weights: 

και απότι φαίνεται ακολουθεί πιστά κι ο μαθητής από πίσω :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Το πρωτο μερος της συνέντευξης που δημιουργήθηκε στα πλαίσια της εκθεσης sportshow 2010 στο περίπτερο της PhD Hellas Team

[YOUTUBE="Το πρωτο μερος της συνεντεξης που δημιουργηθηκε στα πλαισια της εκθεσης sportshow 2010 στο περιπτερο της PhD Hellas Team"]B0AgpTQStvA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

Αλλος ενας μεγαλος αθλητης προστίθεται στην ομαδα PhD Hellas Team  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ αυτο είναι μεγαλο μπαμ για το χωρο του ελληνικου bbing,ειναι το πρωτο team με 2 επαγγελματίες της Ifbb,η PHD του Δημητρη Παπαντωνη γεμισε το οπλοστάσιο της με πολυ καλα χαρτια,προβλέπω βεβαια να τριτωσει το καλο  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 
υ.γ. Αρα θα περιμενουμε come back από τον Τζινιδη,σωστα;  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Νασσερ αυτο είναι μεγαλο μπαμ για το χωρο του ελληνικου bbing,ειναι το πρωτο team με 2 επαγγελματίες της Ifbb,η PHD του Δημητρη Παπαντωνη γεμισε το οπλοστάσιο της με πολυ καλα χαρτια,προβλέπω βεβαια να τριτωσει το καλο 
> υ.γ. Αρα θα περιμενουμε come back από τον Τζινιδη,σωστα;


 
Ναι Κωστα εχουμε come back απο τον Τζινιδη. Ελπιζουμε ολα να του πανε καλα και να μην ξεχναμε πως ειναι ο πρωτος επαγγελματιας με τα ελληνικα χρωματα!

----------


## arisfwtis

καταστηματα(οχι online)
που να εχουν την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια στην θεσσαλονικη ξερετε?

αν δν γινεται να τα ποσταρετε εστω και με πμ
 :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> καταστηματα(οχι online)
> που να εχουν την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια στην θεσσαλονικη ξερετε?
> 
> αν δν γινεται να τα ποσταρετε εστω και με πμ


Σου απαντησα εγω σε πμ  :08. Toast:

----------


## arisfwtis

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Nasser επειδή η PhD είναι και χορηγός του Newsletter μας καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μια λίστα με κάποια "ενδεικτικά" καταστήματα που έχουν άμεση συνεργασία με τον κ. Παπαντώνη και που κάποιος μπορεί να βρεί την PhD. Κάποια από τα μέλη της PhD team και έχουν καταστήματα εξάλλου.

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser επειδή η PhD είναι και χορηγός του Newsletter μας καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μια λίστα με κάποια "ενδεικτικά" καταστήματα που έχουν άμεση συνεργασία με τον κ. Παπαντώνη και που κάποιος μπορεί να βρεί την PhD. Κάποια από τα μέλη της PhD team και έχουν καταστήματα εξάλλου.
> 
> ΜΒ



Πολυ ευχαριστως να δωσω τη λιστα, εφοσον την παρω απο τον ιδιο, για να μην εχουμε παρεξηγησεις.  :03. Thumb up: 
Αυριο, μεθαυριο θα ανακοινωσω εδω τη λιστα.

----------


## Qlim4X

> Μπράβο Νάσσερ,βγάλε τα άπλυτά μας στη φόρα!
> Μας έκανες famous τρομάρα μας!Εγώ τί θέλω και πατάω δικέφαλο δίπλα στον Μανώλη,τρελός είμαι???
> Πέρα από την πλάκα,για μένα ήταν από τις ωραιότερες στιγμές για φέτος αυτό το Σαβ/κο!!!Περάσαμε σούπερ!


μενιο τον αβολευτο εχεις :01. Razz: 

κατσε σε μια γωνια παιδι μου και μην πειραζεις τον κοσμο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> μενιο τον αβολευτο εχεις
> 
> κατσε σε μια γωνια παιδι μου και μην πειραζεις τον κοσμο


Χαχαχαχα!Υπερένταση Άλεξ,τί να κάνω!Θετικό και ευχάριστο το κλίμα βλέπεις!

----------


## NASSER

*2ο μέρος συνέντευξης sportshow 2010

*[YOUTUBE="3uC_IgrPUB4&feature=player_embedded"]3uC_IgrPUB4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

*3ο μέρος συνέντευξης sportshow 2010

*[YOUTUBE="part3"]082xeyqB2d0[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Dimitris82

Ωραιος αθλητης ο Μανωλης!!!!! κ ωραια τα λεει.Βεβαια  εχω μπερδευτει λιγο με αυτες τις καρτες σας....χαος ολοι εχουνε να πουνε κατι αλλο, αντε εμεις οι εκτος χωρου να βγαλουμε ακρη

----------


## Steel Fighter

Ετσι οπως ειδα  την συνεντευξη:Εισαι ερασιτεχνης,αν είσαι αρκετα καλος και εχεις παρει καποιες πρωτιες και διακρισεις σε διεθνεις αγωνες ,το πρωτο σκαλοπατι ειναι η Elite Pro Card,κατι σαν ημιεπαγγελματιας,αν σε αυτο το επίπεδο συνεχίσεις με επιτυχίες και πρωτιες στους διεθνεις αγωνες παίρνεις την επαγγελματικη..Αυτο καταλαβα από την συνεντευξη,ας με διορθωσουν οι πιο εμπειροι

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Ετσι οπως ειδα  την συνεντευξη:Εισαι ερασιτεχνης,αν είσαι αρκετα καλος και εχεις παρει καποιες πρωτιες και διακρισεις σε διεθνεις αγωνες ,το πρωτο σκαλοπατι ειναι η Elite Pro Card,κατι σαν ημιεπαγγελματιας,αν σε αυτο το επίπεδο συνεχίσεις με επιτυχίες και πρωτιες στους διεθνεις αγωνες παίρνεις την επαγγελματικη..Αυτο καταλαβα από την συνεντευξη,ας με διορθωσουν οι πιο εμπειροι


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι φίλε!

----------


## tokaref45

> Πολυ ευχαριστως να δωσω τη λιστα, εφοσον την παρω απο τον ιδιο, για να μην εχουμε παρεξηγησεις. 
> Αυριο, μεθαυριο θα ανακοινωσω εδω τη λιστα.


ηθελα να ρωτησω.καθως εχω πλεον μετακομιση Αθηνα,phd θα βρω στα μεγαλα καταστηματα(δε αναφερω,να μην παρεξηγηθω) η τελικα υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα σημεια πωλησεις?(ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων)

----------


## NASSER

> ηθελα να ρωτησω.καθως εχω πλεον μετακομιση Αθηνα,phd θα βρω στα μεγαλα καταστηματα(δε αναφερω,να μην παρεξηγηθω) η τελικα υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα σημεια πωλησεις?(ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων)



H PhD γινεται προσπαθεια να βρισκεται σε ολα τα καταστηματα συμπληρωματων εκτος των μεγαλων καταστηματων (αλυσιδες) που ανταγωνιζονται τα ανεξαρτητα καταστηματα. Η λιστα προκειται να ειναι μεγαλη και ακομα δεν δημοσιευεται για να μην ξεχασουμε κανεναν.
Ελπιζω να βρεις καποιο κοντα στη περιοχη διαμονής σου.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους για μία πολύ αποκαλυπτική συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης-μέλος της Phd Hellas Team.Επειδή η συνέντευξη είναι σε άλλο site και δεν μπορώ να το δημοσιεύσω εδώ,όποιος θέλει να την ακούσει ας μου στείλει π.μ για να του δώσω link.Αξίζει πολύ πάντως!
Μπράβο στον Τζινίδη,έχουμε την ανάγκη να ακούμε αλήθειες πλέον! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους για μία πολύ αποκαλυπτική συνέντευξη που έδωσε ο Μανώλης Τζινίδης-μέλος της Phd Hellas Team.Επειδή η συνέντευξη είναι σε άλλο site και δεν μπορώ να το δημοσιεύσω εδώ,όποιος θέλει να την ακούσει ας μου στείλει π.μ για να του δώσω link.Αξίζει πολύ πάντως!
> Μπράβο στον Τζινίδη,έχουμε την ανάγκη να ακούμε αλήθειες πλέον!



Ευχαριστουμε Μένιο για την ενημέρωση!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Ευχαριστουμε Μένιο για την ενημέρωση!


Τίποτα Νάσσερ! :03. Thumb up: 
Αν δεν την έχεις ακούσει(που δεν το νομίζω γιατί είσαι μπροστά πάντα),μπές να τσεκάρεις,μιλάει ανοιχτά ο Τζινίδης! :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

*4o μέρος συνέντευξης sportshow 2010*

[YOUTUBE="_U6isxIHrDU"]_U6isxIHrDU[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## deluxe

Στην αρχη τα παιζει το βιντεο  :01. Razz: 

Ο Μανωλης κατι λεει, αλλα δε καταλαβαινω!

Η Μινα ελληνιδα δεν ειναι;

----------


## NASSER

> Στην αρχη τα παιζει το βιντεο 
> 
> Ο Μανωλης κατι λεει, αλλα δε καταλαβαινω!
> 
> Η Μινα ελληνιδα δεν ειναι;


Μην αγχονεσαι φροντισαμε να μην χασεις τιποτα απο την ενημερωση  :01. Razz: 
Η Μινα ειναι Ελληνοαμερικανα και εχει ζησει τα πρωτα χρονια της ζωης της στην Αμερική. Γιαυτο χειριζεται πιο καλα την αγγλικη γλωσσα.

----------


## Eddie

Μιναααααα :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love: !!!

----------


## NASSER

θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει!!!

----------


## NASSER

Φωτο απο την τελευταια συναντηση της ομαδας στο Mr Οδύσσεια 2010

----------


## beefmeup

αυτα ειναι νασσερ!!!

κουκλα η Ελλενα οπως παντα :03. Thumb up: 
χνιεχ!!

----------


## NASSER

συνεχεια...

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφίες του team Νασσερ!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Εχει μπει και ο Τσουνος στο team;

----------


## NASSER

> Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφίες του team Νασσερ!!
> Εχει μπει και ο Τσουνος στο team;



Ναι Κωστα πλεον και ο Τσουνος ειναι στο team και επισης διπλα στο team ειναι ο κ. Σπυρος Μπουρναζος.
Το team της PhD Hellas στοχευει στην ανοδο του αθληματος κατι που ειναι προκληση και του κ. Μπουρναζου που πραγματικα αγαπαει το αθλημα και τους αθλητες που προσπαθουν να ανεβάζουν τον πηχη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα πολύ ωραίες φωτο και μπράβο στον δημήτρη τον παπαντώνη για την πολύ καλή δουλεια και προσπάθεια που κάνει για την άνοδο του ββ στην ελλάδα , έχει σημαντικα και εξαιρετικα ονόματα στην ομάδα και ο μανώλης αποτελεί σημαία , γιατι έχει και διεθνείς διακρίσεις και οι κοπέλες της ομάδας εξαιρετικές . :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

ο γιάννης ο τσούνος είναι ενα μεγάλο ταλέντο που αν είναι πιο οργανωτικός στην προετοιμασία του και ήρεμος μπορεί να φτάσει πολύ ψηλά , αλλα στην φωτο μου αρέσει το αυθόρμητο βλέμα του όπως πάντα άλλωστε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


 
^Μάγκας... που έστησε την ομάδα και την εταιρία του τόσο καλά και στηρίζει το άθλημα. :03. Clap: 

--

Διέκρυνα στις φωτος και το φίλο μου Σταύρο Κορασάνη με μπλουζάκι PhD... σα πολλοί να γίνατε Νασσερ  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## pepeismenos karga

πραγματικα εχει φτιαξει dream team πλεον...να ρωτησω κατι....στην ομαδα αυτη τα ατομα διαλεγονται με τις διακρισεις τους ή και με αλλα κριτηρια?

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> συνεχεια...






Μπραβο Nasser πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Πολυ καλοστημενη ομαδα,πραγματικα dream team!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
Τον Κιαχοπουλο εχω να δω καιρο(απο την sportshow)και μου φαινεται σε πολυ καλο δρομο για τον Ιουνιο! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Ε καλα για τον Γιαννη(Τσουνο)οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο,Παλικαρος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


Ο Κυριος Παπαντωνης ειναι ενας ανθρωπος ο οποιος αγαπα το ββ & προσπαθει καθημερινα για το καλυτερο,παραβλεποντας το κοστος(οικονομικο,ψυχικο, κλπ)!!!Για μια φορα ακομη,χιλια μπραβο Κυριε Παπαντωνη,οι προσπαθειες σας μας κανουν ολους(τους περισσοτερους)να ατενιζουμε με αισιοδοξια για το μελλον του ββ στην Ελλαδα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Υ.γ.Ευτυχως που ο Κυριος Παπαντωνης δεν εχει παρει ακομη την αποφαση να κατεβει και ο ιδιος στους αγωνες τον Ιουνιο.Διοτι με το σωμα που εχει,πολλοι απο εμας θα λυγιζαμε στη σκεψη να σταθουμε διπλα του! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
(η το εχει παρει αποφαση και απλα δεν το εχει ανακοινωσει ακομη?) :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

> ^Μάγκας... που έστησε την ομάδα και την εταιρία του τόσο καλά και στηρίζει το άθλημα.
> 
> --
> 
> Διέκρυνα στις φωτος και το φίλο μου Σταύρο Κορασάνη με μπλουζάκι PhD... σα πολλοί να γίνατε Νασσερ 
> 
> ΜΒ


Πάνο οποιος νιωθει φιλος της ομαδας μπορει να φορεσει τη μπλουζα ή τις μπλουζες καθως υπαρχει ποικιλία. Ο Σταυρος ειναι ενας εξαιρετικος χαρακτηρας και ειναι συνεργατης της εταιρειας και της ομαδας. Μακαρι να τον δουμε και αυτον συντομα επι σκηνής αν και ο Σταυρος παντα κραταει εκπλήξεις.




> πραγματικα εχει φτιαξει dream team πλεον...να ρωτησω κατι....στην ομαδα αυτη τα ατομα διαλεγονται με τις διακρισεις τους ή και με αλλα κριτηρια?


Δημητρη η επιλογη των αθλητων ηταν αρχικα συμφωνα με τις διακρισεις τους, αλλα πλεον η επιλογή ειναι αναλογη των προσόντων για βελτίωση. Η ομαδα θέλει να στειριξει τους νεους ανερχομενους αθλητες γιατι πολυ απλα κοιταει αισιοδοξα το μέλλον. Φυσικα αυτο σημαινει πως η αντιμετοπιση της ομαδας στον καθε αθλητη της είναι διαφορετικη.

----------


## tokaref45

> ^Μάγκας... που έστησε την ομάδα και την εταιρία του τόσο καλά και στηρίζει το άθλημα.
> 
> --
> 
> Διέκρυνα στις φωτος και το φίλο μου Σταύρο Κορασάνη με μπλουζάκι PhD... σα πολλοί να γίνατε Νασσερ 
> 
> ΜΒ


ειμουν και γω στο αγωνα αλα δυστηχος πολυ λιγο..καθως η "συντροφια μου"δεν αντεχε την ζεστη..αλλα εχω να πω οτι στο περιπτερο της phd εκτος απο τον καραμανλακη,και τον τσουνο..η ελενη καββα εκλεψε την παρασταση!!!!..ητηελα να ρωτησω ομως..ο μανωλης τζινιδις δεν  ειναι στο τeam? γαιτι δεν το ειδα..και φιλοι μου που κατσανε μεχρι τελους ειπαν οτι ηταν εκει ,αλα οχι στο περιπτερο!!..παντως οπως και ναχει η ομαδα ειναι μεγαλη και καλη αποτη φαινετε..καλη συνεχεια!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> ειμουν και γω στο αγωνα αλα δυστηχος πολυ λιγο..καθως η "συντροφια μου"δεν αντεχε την ζεστη..αλλα εχω να πω οτι στο περιπτερο της phd εκτος απο τον καραμανλακη,και τον τσουνο..η ελενη καββα εκλεψε την παρασταση!!!!..ητηελα να ρωτησω ομως..ο μανωλης τζινιδις δεν  ειναι στο τeam? γαιτι δεν το ειδα..και φιλοι μου που κατσανε μεχρι τελους ειπαν οτι ηταν εκει ,αλα οχι στο περιπτερο!!..παντως οπως και ναχει η ομαδα ειναι μεγαλη και καλη αποτη φαινετε..καλη συνεχεια!!!


Οχι ο Μανωλης Τζινιδης δεν ειναι στο team και δεν μπηκε καθως δεν εχει σκοπο πλεον να αγωνιστει στο bodybuilding. Επισκεφτηκε με την συντροφο του ολα τα περιπτερα οπως και της PhD Hellas.

----------


## NASSER

και αλλες φωτο...

----------


## vAnY

Girl Power !! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  ευχαριστουμε Νασσερ, πολυ ομορφες παρουσιες !!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gorillas

Δύναμη η ομάδα τα σπάει!!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες, μπράβο στην ομάδα!  :03. Thumb up: 



H Βίκυ όσο πάει γλυκαίνει και ομορφαίνει  :02. Love:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιος  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Διακρίνω παντως ότι το καθε μελος του team εχει και το δικο του προσωπικο κοινο ,αντρες και γυναικες... :03. Clap:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Μπράβο κι από μένα στον κ. Παπαντώνη για τις προσπάθειες που κάνει,και πιστέψ'τε με,έχει όρεξη και θέληση,κάτι που δεν έχουν οι περισσότεροι πλέον!Πάντα σε κάθε συνάντηση του team φροντίζει για το καλό κλίμα,πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό!

Και συγχαρητήρια που δίνει μεγάλη προσοχή και βαρύτητα στους νέους αθλητές,αυτοί κυρίως έχουν να δώσουν στο άθλημα,έχουν μέλλον,αρκεί να δουλέψουν σκληρά...

Κάτι τελευταίο,ας μήν ξεχνάμε ότι ο κ. Παπαντώνης δραστηριοποιήθηκε πιό ενεργά στο χώρο εδώ και μόλις 2 χρόνια και παρ'όλα αυτά έκανε πολλά βήματα ανόδου σε αυτό το μικρό χρονικό διάστημα!

Και με τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη να στηρίζει το team είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο!Και ειδικά εμείς από μέσα γνωρίζουμε την αγάπη του για το ΒΒ και μας βοηθάει κι εμάς ο ίδιος πάρα πολύ!!!Μακάρι να τον δικαιώσουμε κι εμείς από την πλευρά μας!

----------


## The Rock

Μπράβο σου Νασσέρ, άψογες οι φωτογραφίες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 


Υ.Γ. Καιρό τώρα έχω παρατηρήσει, δραματική αλλαγή στο πρόσωπο της Καββά και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η ιδέα μου. Έχει "μαλακώσει" και γλυκύνει πάρα πολύ, κάτι που αμφιβάλλω ότι είναι θέμα make-up και φάνηκε και πάνω στην σκηνή στις φωτογραφίες από τον τελευταίο της αγώνα, που κυριολεκτικά μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση. Έχει γίνει δραματικά πιο θηλυκή και θα τολμήσω να πω ακόμη και σε σύγκριση με πολλές από τις παραπάνω κυρίες, μπράβο στην κοπέλα :banana:

----------


## NASSER

> Μπράβο σου Νασσέρ, άψογες οι φωτογραφίες 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Καιρό τώρα έχω παρατηρήσει, δραματική αλλαγή στο πρόσωπο της Καββά και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η ιδέα μου. Έχει "μαλακώσει" και γλυκύνει πάρα πολύ, κάτι που αμφιβάλλω ότι είναι θέμα make-up και φάνηκε και πάνω στην σκηνή στις φωτογραφίες από τον τελευταίο της αγώνα, που κυριολεκτικά μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση. Έχει γίνει δραματικά πιο θηλυκή και θα τολμήσω να πω ακόμη και σε σύγκριση με πολλές από τις παραπάνω κυρίες, μπράβο στην κοπέλα


Ευχαριστούμε The Rock
Η Έλενα ηταν πιο χαλαρή και πιο ευδιάθετη οπως συνηθως ειναι και αυτο το λαμβάνει και ολο το team που πραγματικα απολαμβάνει την παρέα της. Απλα σε πιο αυστηρες προετοιμασιες της, θέλοντας και μη ειναι πιο στεγνη στο προσωπο και στο σώμα.
Οι φίλοι και θαυμαστες της μπορουν να την προσεγγίσουν οποτε θελουν και να συνομιλήσουν μαζι της και να φωτογραφηθούν μαζι της, αρκει να μην ειναι εν ωρα προπονησης  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

H πρώτη αφίσα και ο πρώτος guest poser της διοργάνωσης MARKOS CHACON (IFBB PRO) στη μεγάλη διοργάνωση 4-5 Ιουνίου 2011 στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Κύριως χορηγός η PhD Hellas Team



Ακολουθούν και άλλοι guest !!!

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

> H πρώτη αφίσα και ο πρώτος guest poser της διοργάνωσης MARKOS CHACON (IFBB PRO) στη μεγάλη διοργάνωση 4-5 Ιουνίου 2011 στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Κύριως χορηγός η PhD Hellas Team


NASSER σ'ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση.Επειδη ακολουθουν & αλλοι quest posers,θα σχολιασω επι της παρουσης μονο την αφισα.Πολυ ομορφη και καλοστημενη!

Αντε να μαζευομαστε σιγα -σιγα,4.5 μηνες εμειναν μ ο ν ο  :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps: !!!

----------


## NASSER

ο επόμενος προσκαλεσμένος!!!

----------


## NASSER

Απο την εκθεση της FIBO

----------


## NASSER

Έλενα και Tarek

----------


## Eddie

Ωραιες φωτο!!

Ο μπομπιρας στο τελος ειναι το κερασακι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Επόμενος σταθμός

----------

